# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Sansovino [Adriatica King, Santa Maria I, Sansovino]

## Apostolos

Καλημέρα. Φίλος απο Ιταλία μου ανέφερε ότι η Ιταλική Siremar θυγατρικη της κρατικής Tirrenia πούλησε σε Ελληνα εφοπλιστη το πλοίο Sansovino. Για περισσότερες φώτο στο http://www.adriaticandaegeanferries..../afsaseng.html

----------


## Apostolos

Ο Αγοραστής φέρετε να είναι εφοπλιστής της οικογένειας Γουρδομιχάλη και μαλλόν πρόκειτε να δρομολογηθεί Ιταλία - Αλβανία

----------


## Apostolos

Τελικά το πλοίο άκουσα ότι αγοράστικε απο τον Εφοπλιστη της ποντοπόρου Γουρδομιχάλη (τον Γιώργο?) για να δρομολογηθεί Ιταλία - Αλβανία

----------


## Apostolos

Μήπως μας ήρθε σήμερα?

----------


## Apostolos

Όντως τελικά το πλοίο μας είχε έρθει και το απόγευμα μεθόρμισε στο κεφάλι της Προβλήτας Περάματος με το νέο όνομα Santa Maria I. Θα ακολουθήσει και το Palladio σύντομα. Santa Maria II???
Φώτο στο site  :Smile:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο σήμερα στο Πέραμα.

Από όσο διακρίνεται οι εργασίες προχωράνε κανονικά, ενώ έχει σβηστεί το παλιό του όνομα, τουλάχιστον στην πλώρη.

SANSOVINO.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

To πλοίο είναι ακόμα Πέραμα?
Το site της εταιρίας είναι το http://www.glines.gr/

----------


## AegeanIslands

To πλοιο μου αρεσει.
Εχει βολικες διαστασεις για αρκετα 
λιμανια της ακτοπλοιας,εχει μεγαλο πλατος
για το μηκος του,γενικοτερα διαθετει πρακτικο κ ομορφο
layout.Μακαρι να μπορουσε να αναπτυξει 2 μιλακια παραπανω και τοτε θα ειχε τη δυνατοτητα να δρομολογηθει σε οποιαδηποτε γραμμη ακομη και σε ανταγωνιστικη.

----------


## Apostolos

Συμφωνώ μαζί σου αλλα με την ταχύτητα γύρω στα 20 (αφού τώρα λένε πάει 15).

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Συμφωνώ μαζί σου αλλα με την ταχύτητα γύρω στα 20 (αφού τώρα λένε πάει 15).


Κριμα,γιατι δεν ειναι παλιο και ειναι και ομορφο.

----------


## Rocinante

Ηταν 02-06-09 και ωρα 19:39 οταν εντελως τυχαια το συνελαβα να δραπετευει. Δεν περιμενα να σας πω την αληθεια οτι θα επεστρεφε στο σημειο απο το οποιο το ειχα φωτογραφησει...

----------


## ETZM2004

to blepei kaneis pou einai ?

----------


## Speedkiller

Εδώ έιναι!
Νέο μώλο Δραπετσώνας!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71860

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Sansovino*...
_Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_ 

sansovino.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία, με χρώματα που δεν δυστυχώς δε βλέπουμε άλλο ...

----------


## vinman

*Στη ράδα του Πειραιά πέρυσι 31 Μαίου!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84272

----------


## Stylianos

πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες φίλε vinman!

----------


## Appia_1978

Όμορφη Μάνο  :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

*Σήμερα εγκαταλελειμένο..χωρίς καμμία κινητικότητα...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87612

----------


## Apostolos

Κανένας ναυλωτής παίζει???

----------


## Thanasis89

Αυτή την ταχύτητα να μην είχε, ίσως και κάτι να γινόταν ! Τόσο ωραίο καράβι μα τόσο αργό...  :Sad:

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Τι απέγινε

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Τι απέγινε τελικά με αυτό το Πλοίο? Και πέρυσι άργησε να φύγει για Ιταλία. Φέτος έπιασε Ιούνιος και ούτε φαίνεται να γίνετε καμία συντήρισι στο Πλοίο. Υπάρχει κανένα νεότερο??

----------


## Stylianos

Ξερει κανεις τι περιμενει ακριβως; επισκευαζεται;.. :Confused:

----------


## despo

Χωρις να έχω καμμία ιδαίτερη πληροφόρηση, κάποια κατάσχεση μυρίζει η υπόθεση.

----------


## xidianakis

> *Σήμερα εγκαταλελειμένο..χωρίς καμμία κινητικότητα...*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87612


ο καταπελτης εχει "πετσικαρει" λιγο, ή ιδεα μου ειναι?

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Θετικές εξελίξεις αναμένονται εντός των ημερών με την τύχη του πλοίου!! :Razz:

----------


## Apostolos

Μακάρι γιατι ειναι κρίμα το βαποράκι!

----------


## Ergis

μου ειναι αδιανοητο να πιστεψω οτι το πλοιο αυτο ειναι αδελφακι του πηγασος.......τι εγκληματα συμβαινουν στον κοσμο πια......

----------


## sylver23

Εργή μην σου είναι αδιανόητο διότι δεν είναι αδερφάκι του Πήγασσος

----------


## Appia_1978

Ανήκαν απλώς στην ίδια εταιρεία (Adriatica).

----------


## Ergis

> Εργή μην σου είναι αδιανόητο διότι δεν είναι αδερφάκι του Πήγασσος


το μπερδεψα με αυτο.αν γινεται να μεταφερθει στο σχετικο θεμα.οι ανθρωποι ειναι εγκληματιες.......

----------


## sylver23

> Θετικές εξελίξεις αναμένονται εντός των ημερών με την τύχη του πλοίου!!





> Μακάρι γιατι ειναι κρίμα το βαποράκι!


Στην Ελευσίνα στου Σάββα τα ναυπηγεία απο ότι είδα στο ais είναι απο σήμερα το Santa maria .
Θετική εξέλιξη δεν νομίζω να είναι...

----------


## sparti

Το ειδα κ εγω απο το μπαλκονι του σχολειου μ.............που ερχοτανε

----------


## Apostolos

Και με νέο όνομα Adriatica Queen!

----------


## Appia_1978

Με τέτοιο όνομα υποθέτω θα πάει προς Αλβανία, αν και θα μου άρεσε ιδιαίτερα να το ξαναέβλεπα π.χ. στην Ηγουμενίτσα!

----------


## Apostolos

Φιλοι μου καλοί λάθος στο ονομα, Adriatica King ειναι!

----------


## Leo

Του λόγου το αληθές

DSCN7426adri.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

Ευχαριστουμε για τα νεα και την ανταποκριση, γνωριζουμε τιποτε για την εταιρια που προκειται να το διαχειριστει...???

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως είδα την φωτο του φίλου Leo, νόμιζα ότι ήταν στο ναυπηγείο Σάββα και ήμουν έτοιμος να πάω απο κει. Ευτυχώς που τους πήρα τηλ. και μου είπαν ότι είναι στο διπλανό ναυπηγείο και είναι αρόδο. Για να πάς μέσα πας με βάρκα :Wink: .

----------


## Giovanaut

Γνωριζει κανεις κατι για το μελλον του...???

----------


## mlulurgas

Egw oxi, alla to kaliterw mellon gia ena ploio etzi einai to scrap...

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Egw oxi, alla to kaliterw mellon gia ena ploio etzi einai to scrap...


 Η ΛΥΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ SCRAP ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ - Η ΛΥΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΘΕΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΜΕΡΑΚΛΗΣ - ΝΑ:
1. ΡΙΞΕΙ ΛΙΓΑ ΦΡΑΓΚΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΜΑΖΕΨΕΙ ΛΙΓΟ
2. ΡΙΞΕΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΣΗΜΑΙΑ (ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΣΗΜΑΙΑ ΕΧΩ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ)
3. ΝΑ ΤΟ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΑΝΔΡΙΑΤΙΚΗ

----------


## despo

Σιγά-σιγά όλα τα πλοία θα τα στέλνουμε στα διαλυτήρια !!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To πλοιο ειναι πλεον υπο την διαχειρηση του Κωστα Παναγιωτοπουλου του γνωστου με τα γκολντεν πρινς , σηρανερ, οκεανις.Πλοικτητης ειναι αλλος ομως

----------


## Apostolos

Απ' ότι άκουσα το πλοίο ειναι σε αίσχος κατάσταση μηχανολογικά και κατα την μετακίνηση του στο παρόν σημείο πρόσδεσης κάνα ζημιά και στην μία προπέλα

----------


## Leo

Μιας και πήρε μπροστά το θέμα ας δούμε τη νέα θέση του πλοίου στη Ελευσίνα 06.011.11.

DSCN8206adriatica_king.JPG

----------


## Anna_Makis

Αυτην την ωρα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και μία φωτο απο μένα όταν ήταν στο ΝΜΔ στις 13/10/2010. Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους. :Wink: 

SANTA MARIA I 01 13-10-2010.jpg

----------


## cpt. mimis

> To πλοιο ειναι πλεον υπο την διαχειρηση του Κωστα Παναγιωτοπουλου του γνωστου με τα γκολντεν πρινς , σηρανερ, οκεανις.Πλοικτητης ειναι αλλος ομως


 TA ΠΛΟΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΝ ΛΟΓΩ, ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑ-ΔΡΑΣΤΗΡΙΟΠΟΙΟΥΝΤΑΙ. ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΠΩΣ ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ Ο ΠΛΟΙΟΚΤΗΤΗΣ ΤΟΥ?
ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΛΕΕΙ ΚΑΙ Ο apostolos ΕΠΑΘΕ ΖΗΜΙΑ ΣΤΗ ΠΡΟΠΕΛΑ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΖΕΜΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ. :Sad:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To πλοιο ειναι πλοικτησιας Γουρδομιχαλη απο οσο γνωριζω

----------


## despo

Σωστά G-LINES ειναι Γουρδομιχάλης και συνυπήρχε και κάποιος Στελλάτος, πρωην πρακτορας του Βεντούρη. Τώρα ενας Θεός ξέρει τι - ποιος μετα την μετονομασία του έχει τον έλεγχο.

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Το πλοίο έχει φύγει από αυτήν την ιδιοκτησία των πρώην και το διαχειρίζεται άλως τώρα το αναφέρουν συγκεκριμένα στο 145

----------


## mlulurgas

Paidia, mipos kanenas exei ena fotografia apo to ploio san Adriatica King na moy ton stelei sto diko moy email? Thn kriazw gia na thn balw sto site mou. 

Ma8ame kati apo thn etareia tou kai apo to dromologio pou prepei na kanei?

----------


## dokimakos21

ADRIATICA KING σε όχι και τόσο καλή κατάσταση, σήμερα κατά την μεθόρμιση του στον Ν.Μ.Δ. 
Για όλους εσάς..!
P4136528.JPG P4136532.JPG P4136536.JPG P4136541.JPG

----------


## despo

Ηταν ηδη αποτυχημένη ολόκληρη η σειρά των καραβιών αυτών απο την Adriatica (καινουργια καράβια με ταχύτητα 15 μιλίων), ηρθε και εδώ και έχει καταταλαιπωρηθεί με παροπλισμούς, κατασχέσεις και ο,τι άλλο μπορεί να κατατρέχει ενα ατυχο πλοίο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελικά ξέρει κανείς πιό θα είναι το μέλλον του :Sad: .

----------


## cpt. mimis

Παντως σημερα δεν ειχε καμια κινητηκοτητα... Εμαθε καποιος σε ποιον ανηκει;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ηταν ηδη αποτυχημένη ολόκληρη η σειρά των καραβιών αυτών απο την Adriatica (καινουργια καράβια με ταχύτητα 15 μιλίων), ηρθε και εδώ και έχει καταταλαιπωρηθεί με παροπλισμούς, κατασχέσεις και ο,τι άλλο μπορεί να κατατρέχει ενα ατυχο πλοίο.


 Yπηρεσιακή το δίνουν 17 κ. και πάλι λίγοι είναι,καράβι του '89 είναι "σηκώνει" αλλαγή μηχανών,αρκεί να ξεμπλέξει βέβαια.Ταξίδεψα με το αδελφό το LAURANA Πρίντεζι-Ηγουμενίτσα το 1999 και στην καμπίνα κάποια πράγματα ήταν ξεχαρβαλωμένα.Η σειρά ESPRESSO LIVORNO που αρχικά φτιάχτηκε γιά την τότε TRANS TIRRENO ηταν καλύτερη και υποτίθεται ότι η ADRIATICA τα αντικατέστησε με αυτά (είναι και το PALLADIO).
Τελικά σε ποιόν ανήκει; Διότι στο ΑΙS πάλι SANTA MARIA I αναφέρεται.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας το δούμε αραγμένο στο ΝΜΔ στις 16/04/2011.
Χαρισμένη σε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ, cpt. mimis, despo, BEN BRUCE, T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ, dokimakos21, mlulurgas και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink:  :Very Happy: 


ADRIATICA KING 01 16-04-2011.jpg

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Υπέροχη η νέα σου φώτο pantelis 2009. Και ολομόναχο χωρίς καμία παρέα δίπλα του έχει δέσει!! Τα νεότερα που έχω είναι για επισκευή μηχανών (γενικά μηχανοστασίου) και προσαρμογή στη Stockholm.

----------


## despo

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Παντελή για τη φωτογραφία, οπου φαίνονται τα σημάδια της εγκατάλειψης.

----------


## cpt. mimis

Το παλαιο ιδιωκτησιακο καθεστος ηταν η GBROS της οικογενειας Γουρδομιχαλη. Το νεο,πραγμα που ακουσα σημερα, ειναι ο κ.Παναγιωτοπουλος. Ξερει καποιος τιποτα παραπανω η αν τα πηγαδακια εχουν δικιο;

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Έχουν δίκιο τα πηγαδάκια cpt. mimis.

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Έχουν δίκιο τα πηγαδάκια cpt. mimis.


 Τότε μακάρι να στεριώσει....   :Wink:

----------


## cpt. mimis

Όνομα της εταιρείας το γνωρίζει κάποιος?   :Confused:

----------


## sylver23

To sansovino φωτογραφημένο από άκρη σε άκρη για όσους έχουν facebook

----------


## pantelis2009

Και για όσους δεν έχουν (όπως εγώ) ας δούμε το ADRIATICA KING δεμένο στις 23-04-2011 στό ΝΜΔ φωτογραφημένο απο το μόλο της ΔΕΗ.

ADRIATICA KING 02 23-04-2011.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

κυριε Παντελη αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι σελιδα και οχι προφιλ..οποτε μπορει κανεις να το δει και χωρις facebook!

----------


## despo

Και εγω δεν έχω φίλε Παντελή και επειδή μετράει η πιο ΄φρέσκια-ζωντανή' φωτογραφία, βασίζομαι στη δικιά σου !

----------


## Ilias 92

Δεν θυμάμαι που διάβασα ότι αυτά τα 3-4 ποσά είναι πλοία, κόστισαν το καθένα όσο ένα από τα πρώτα Σουπερφαστ!!! Δημόσιο γαρ…..
Συμπαθητικά αν και εύθραυστα τα κακόμοιρα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δεν θυμάμαι που διάβασα ότι αυτά τα 3-4 ποσά είναι πλοία, κόστισαν το καθένα όσο ένα από τα πρώτα Σουπερφαστ!!! Δημόσιο γαρ…..
> Συμπαθητικά αν και εύθραυστα τα κακόμοιρα.


Tαξίδεψα το '99 με το αδελφο LAURANA Πρίντεζι-Ηγουμενίτσα κ δεν έμεινα με τις καλύτερες εντυπώσεις.
Καμπίνα με ξαχαρβαλωμένη πόρτα κ η συμπεριφορά του πληρώματος πολύ ζαμανφού.

----------


## despo

Ετσι ακριβώς η τρίδυμη αυτή η σειρά ήταν απο τα λίγα πλοία που ήταν σκέτη αποτυχία. Μικρές ταχύτητες, πολύ λιτό και φθηνό ξενοδοχειακό. Το μόνο  θετικό οταν έκαναν τη γραμμή του Μπρίντιζι και λειτουργούσε σαν κράχτης ήταν τα νεότευκτα σε σύγκριση με όλα τα άλλα πλοία.

----------


## Ilias 92

Για να ξέρεται πάντως, σαν τα πλαστικά πλακάκια που έχει το πλοίο και τα τοποθετούν και σε σχολεία, νοσοκομεία, δημόσιες υπηρεσίες και τα συναφή ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό από αυτά έχει αμίαντο !!! 
Έμενα μου είπανε ότι η μηχανή και μικρή σε δρόμο ήταν αλλά και μπελαλίδικη με ζημιές γι αυτό και ενώ σαν μέγεθος ήταν κατάλαλο να έμπαινε στο Ρέθυμνο όπως έλεγαν τότε μάλλον αυτά τα δυο θέματα το οδήγησαν στην Αλβανία. 
Πάντως σαν προτζεκτ πέραν μηχανής το βρίσκω το πλεον κατάλαλο για την ακτοπλοΐα μας.

----------


## despo

Μετα απο περιπλάνηση σε διάφορους πλοιοκτήτες, το πλοίο εμφανίζεται να έχει καταλήξει και παλι στη Siremar με το αρχικό του όνομα. Αγνωστο που θα δρομολογηθεί, αφου σίγουρα θα χρειαστεί προηγουμένως μια καλή μετασκευή.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε πως φαινόταν το γκαράζ του με τα ατομικά σωσίβια στοιβαγμένα σε μια μεριά, όταν το είχα πετύχει στο ΝΜΔ τον Απρίλιο του 2011. Για όλους τους φίλους του. 

ADRIATICA KING 06 16-04-2011.jpg

----------


## despo

Υπο Κυπριακή σημαία το πλοίο και αφου πλεον βρίσκεται υπο ξένη πλοιοκτησία, καλό θα είναι να μεταφερθεί στα ξένα πλοία.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Μετα απο περιπλάνηση σε διάφορους πλοιοκτήτες, το πλοίο εμφανίζεται να έχει καταλήξει και παλι στη Siremar με το αρχικό του όνομα. Αγνωστο που θα δρομολογηθεί, αφου σίγουρα θα χρειαστεί προηγουμένως μια καλή μετασκευή.


Σωστά, το πλοίο έχει ξαναπάρει το πρώτο του όνομα _SANSOVINO_, αυτό δηλαδή με το οποίο κατασκευάστηκε και έχει επανέλθει στην πλοιοκτησία της Siremar. Έχει δε ήδη δρομολογηθεί από τον Αύγουστο, από το .....λιμάνι του Εμπεδοκλή (Porto Empedocle) στη νότια Σικελία προς τα Pelagie Islands (Linosa, Lampione, Lampedusa) ανάμεσα Σικελίας και Τυνησίας.

Και μία φωτό στο Porto Empedocle (28 Αυγούστου) με _τα "νέα" του όνομα και σινιάλα_, από το naviearmatori.

----------


## npapad

Το SANTA MARIA I φωτογραφημένο στις 29-5-2009 από τον Peter Fitzpatrick
IMG_1511.jpg

----------


## Riccardo

Two days ago she lost her ramp while departing from Linosa (a very small island south of Sicily). Her place will be temporarily taken by another ex-Adriatica ferry, the Lampedusa (ex Egitto Express).

A video and some pictures can be seen here: https://www.blogsicilia.it/agrigento...o-foto/549728/

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Two days ago she lost her ramp while departing from Linosa (a very small island south of Sicily). Her place will be temporarily taken by another ex-Adriatica ferry, the Lampedusa (ex Egitto Express).
> 
> A video and some pictures can be seen here: https://www.blogsicilia.it/agrigento...o-foto/549728/


My friend thank you for sharing.

----------

